# Anyone else hear the new rumor??



## traptor03 (May 13, 2003)

Apparently the Nuggets arnent to interested in Melo..... There were rumors that they were discussing a trade with the raptors...... if the raps do trade and dont give up the 4th they would have melo and bosh!!! could u imagine..!! but likly the nuggets would take the 4th pick from the raptors.. acutally no doubt.....


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

i hope it happens


----------



## traptor03 (May 13, 2003)

ya me to... Id love it... the nuggets apparently dont like his NBA potential or something like that...... so if they feel that way.. the raps will gladly take him off your hands


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

they just already have their prospects at sf. i'm sure they'd absolutely love him if they hadn't just drafted skita. they're just seeing what they can get- the right trade could put them close to the playoffs.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i don't think the raptors are a very good trade partner though. i don't think they'd want bosh that badly and vince is the only other commodity i think they'd really want.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>traptor03</b>!
> Apparently the Nuggets arnent to interested in Melo..... There were rumors that they were discussing a trade with the raptors...... if the raps do trade and dont give up the 4th they would have melo and bosh!!! could u imagine..!! but likly the nuggets would take the 4th pick from the raptors.. acutally no doubt.....


:laugh: 

id love to hear how you guys get the 3rd pick without giving up 4.

in fact id love to hear how you guy gets 3 WITH giving up 4!


----------



## traptor03 (May 13, 2003)

well I'll explain it quick to ya...
Firstly the two teams Gm's get together adn discuss possibilities... when I mutual agreement is reached then papers are presented and contracts transferred.... Its a very simple process... lol


And why couldnt you see it??? that doesnt really justify anything.... its not like lebron


----------



## djmyte (Jun 10, 2002)

Do you have a link to this supposed rumour...that the Raps and Nuggz are talkin trade that is?


And while Anthony is cleary more ready than Bosh, Bosh probably has just as much potential. So, it is conceivable that the Raps could deal the 4th pick(+) for the 3rd pick whether Denver fans like it or not.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>djmyte</b>!
> Do you have a link to this supposed rumour...that the Raps and Nuggz are talkin trade that is?
> 
> 
> And while Anthony is cleary more ready than Bosh, Bosh probably has just as much potential. So, it is conceivable that the Raps could deal the 4th pick(+) for the 3rd pick whether Denver fans like it or not.


It was posted in the espn insider that Melo was apparently available.

I would trade our #4, MOP and next years unprotected pick to Denver for Melo in a heartbeat.


----------



## traptor03 (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>djmyte</b>!
> Do you have a link to this supposed rumour...that the Raps and Nuggz are talkin trade that is?
> 
> 
> And while Anthony is cleary more ready than Bosh, Bosh probably has just as much potential. So, it is conceivable that the Raps could deal the 4th pick(+) for the 3rd pick whether Denver fans like it or not.


Exactly... thank you......... and it was on the espn insider... there were other teams to mind you like the bulls were giving like jwillplus 7th pick the washington wizards were giving Kwame/10 and the Grizz gasol/13.......... but unfortuanatly you have to pay to read espninsider and it wont let u copy and paste.... but ya thats the rumor... but thanks for backing me up


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shadows</b>!
> 
> 
> It was posted in the espn insider that Melo was apparently available.
> ...


i'm not so sure...i have big plans for the lottery pick and bosh...and we owe the cavs a pick (protected). we're going to get detroyed if we don't bolster our frontcourt.


----------



## traptor03 (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> i'm not so sure...i have big plans for the lottery pick and bosh...and we owe the cavs a pick (protected). we're going to get detroyed if we don't bolster our frontcourt.


ya a agree totally.... but I heard taht we may go after Magloire... so if that happens... that a perfect reason to try for melo..... the reaps will be busy thats all I can say


----------



## :TorontoRaptors: (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>traptor03</b>!
> 
> 
> ya a agree totally.... but I heard taht we may go after Magloire... so if that happens... that a perfect reason to try for melo..... the reaps will be busy thats all I can say


 Once/If a deal is done with Denver for 3, we'd have very little resources to deal for Jamaal Magloire.

Apparentely the rumour was that the Raptors would send Morris Peterson in a package that would land us the Canadian kid.

I would love to see him play in his hometown, he's an absolute beast around the basket. Magloire's definately got star potential.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

if only the raps can find some way to make the nuggs agree a trade for #3 and still keep our #4

here's hoping to it :clap:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*It's 2-4-1!!!!!!!*

Ok, not one but TWO ridiculous trade proposals in one thread!!!!!

First we get the Nuggets supposedly shopping the #3. If they trade the #3 it's gonna be to the Pistons. Nobody on the Raptors other than Alvin, Vince or JYD & Mo (together) is worth it, PLUS we'd have to throw in next year's pick, AND future considerations. EVEN THEN, the Nuggs will have to do some serious thinking about it. The gap between 3 and 4 is SOOO HUGE, and the Nuggets can get more. It gets to a point where the Nuggets ask so much of the Raptors that WE wouldn't do the trade either. THis is just wishful thinking.

And would you guys PLEASE drop the idea that Magloire is coming to Toronto via trade? IT IS NOT HAPPENING. NOT HAPPENING. NOT HAPPENING. NOT HAPPENING!!!!!!!


----------



## traptor03 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: It's 2-4-1!!!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Ok, not one but TWO ridiculous trade proposals in one thread!!!!!
> 
> First we get the Nuggets supposedly shopping the #3. If they trade the #3 it's gonna be to the Pistons. Nobody on the Raptors other than Alvin, Vince or JYD & Mo (together) is worth it, PLUS we'd have to throw in next year's pick, AND future considerations. EVEN THEN, the Nuggs will have to do some serious thinking about it. The gap between 3 and 4 is SOOO HUGE, and the Nuggets can get more. It gets to a point where the Nuggets ask so much of the Raptors that WE wouldn't do the trade either. THis is just wishful thinking.
> ...


WOULD YOU PLZ STOP WITH THE BULL****!!! man you are so ****n picky with your trades... honestly do you not relize that you are the only one that disagree's with people's trades n this forum (like ones that make sense) man I guess the raptors may not get the 3rd pick they may have to give up the ACC and the skydome right??


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm not being pessimistic or anything, nor am I trying to come up with an argument for argument's sake. I'm just bringing my opinion to the table.

Sorry if I hurt your feelings.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

wow, best rumour i've read in awhile. hoping to get 3 and 4 is ridiculous- the 4 is probably our most attractive asset and the reason why denver is even talking to us in the first place.

i would do anything to get carmelo anthony. having him and vince together would, although speculative on my part, form one of the most lethal combos in the league, possibly from day one. watching this guy play, i was taken aback by his skill level- and other things that seem hard to pin down. the best freshman i've ever seen. 

if the raptors could get him, i would trade away absolutely everything to make it happen. magloire would be nice but we're talking about a carmelo anthony here. magloire would help the team. carmelo would MAKE the team. and i think people talk about jamaal coming north too much- it's too convenient:"oh, he's a hometown boy, he needs to be here". he's the best canadian big man in the world. whoopee. the toronto raptors play basketball to field the most competitive team- not to serve the romantic needs of the fans.

mopete's a tough player to give up but, again, the player you're getting in return may be the next league superstar. exciting stuff.

either way, we get a chris bosh- whose stock is allegedly rising- or carmelo anthony. that's a win-win proposition if i've ever seen one.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I agree. Denver wants Melo from all the articles I've seen, and having him would be so great for the franchise. Like I said, there's a huge gap between the number 3 and 4 draft picks, and we simply don't have enough to offer without US not wanting to make the deal.


----------



## traptor03 (May 13, 2003)

k sorry budweiser bout the hassle... but really it was espn insider that the nuggets werent interesting in Melo and wanted to deal him


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

Ok, I am not going to say whether it is possible to trade for the 3rd pick or anything, let's leave that job to Glen Grunwald.

But honeslty, the gap between the 3rd pick and 4th is HUGE. And don't always think we need a big man, we need a big man, we need a big man, and just get a big man without regarding his talent. 

Melo is more ready then Bosh, he's more polish, and he's a better player right now. Whehter Bosh will become an all star or not, that remains unknown. But Melo is ready to come in to this league and put up good numbers, so if we are given a chance to get the 3rd pick, we should try all the combinations and package we can, and do our best to land Melo in Toronto.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> Ok, I am not going to say whether it is possible to trade for the 3rd pick or anything, let's leave that job to Glen Grunwald.
> 
> But honeslty, the gap between the 3rd pick and 4th is HUGE. And don't always think we need a big man, we need a big man, we need a big man, and just get a big man without regarding his talent.
> ...


that's the point though, any package that could possibly land melo would probably **** this team over for years to come. adding melo and subtracting other good players does not necessarily make us a playoff team, next year or in the future. take a look at some of the packages that other teams will be offering for him and it should be blatantly obvious that we shouldn't be in the running.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

I sort of agree on AC's point on who shouldn't give up good players for a rookie. But I think it's about time for this team to add another star. If you have VC and Melo, and you build the team around them, instead building the team around VC only.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>traptor03</b>!
> k sorry budweiser bout the hassle... but really it was espn insider that the nuggets werent interesting in Melo and wanted to deal him


No problem. I should have toned down the original post myself.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>traptor03</b>!
> well I'll explain it quick to ya...
> Firstly the two teams Gm's get together adn discuss possibilities... when I mutual agreement is reached then papers are presented and contracts transferred.... Its a very simple process... lol
> 
> ...


ok so basically you have no answer.

thought so.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> ok so basically you have no answer.
> ...


basically.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>djmyte</b>!
> Do you have a link to this supposed rumour...that the Raps and Nuggz are talkin trade that is?
> 
> 
> And while Anthony is cleary more ready than Bosh, Bosh probably has just as much potential. So, it is conceivable that the Raps could deal the 4th pick(+) for the 3rd pick whether Denver fans like it or not.


hmmm...no. 

what you want to believe and what happens are two mutually exclusive events. 

to swap picks you have to give SOMETHING of value. mo pete isnt it. jyd isnt it. williams isnt it. what is?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>murdarous</b>!
> if only the raps can find some way to make the nuggs agree a trade for #3 and still keep our #4
> 
> here's hoping to it :clap:


:mrt:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: It's 2-4-1!!!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Ok, not one but TWO ridiculous trade proposals in one thread!!!!!
> 
> First we get the Nuggets supposedly shopping the #3. If they trade the #3 it's gonna be to the Pistons. Nobody on the Raptors other than Alvin, Vince or JYD & Mo (together) is worth it, PLUS we'd have to throw in next year's pick, AND future considerations. EVEN THEN, the Nuggs will have to do some serious thinking about it. The gap between 3 and 4 is SOOO HUGE, and the Nuggets can get more. It gets to a point where the Nuggets ask so much of the Raptors that WE wouldn't do the trade either. THis is just wishful thinking.
> ...


you deserve a medal for being smart.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

> to swap picks you have to give SOMETHING of value. mo pete isnt it. jyd isnt it. williams isnt it. what is?


WAT i agree wit mo pete n jyd but alot of teams wudnt mind picking up a *HUGE* hearted player that will give his all!!!!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>skip_dawg!</b>!
> 
> 
> WAT i agree wit mo pete n jyd but alot of teams wudnt mind picking up a *HUGE* hearted player that will give his all!!!!


i need a skip_dawg-to-english translator.


----------



## DrFunk03 (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>traptor03</b>!
> Apparently the Nuggets arnent to interested in Melo..... There were rumors that they were discussing a trade with the raptors...... if the raps do trade and dont give up the 4th they would have melo and bosh!!! could u imagine..!! but likly the nuggets would take the 4th pick from the raptors.. acutally no doubt.....


FALSE INFORMATION!! 

In ESPN Insider it said that toronto and the heat are interested in the 3rd pick, but they could do it because they had nothing to offer. For the most part they are right.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

*Re: It's 2-4-1!!!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Ok, not one but TWO ridiculous trade proposals in one thread!!!!!
> 
> First we get the Nuggets supposedly shopping the #3. If they trade the #3 it's gonna be to the Pistons. Nobody on the Raptors other than Alvin, Vince or JYD & Mo (together) is worth it, PLUS we'd have to throw in next year's pick, AND future considerations. EVEN THEN, the Nuggs will have to do some serious thinking about it. The gap between 3 and 4 is SOOO HUGE, and the Nuggets can get more. It gets to a point where the Nuggets ask so much of the Raptors that WE wouldn't do the trade either. THis is just wishful thinking.
> ...



Im sorry man but you need to really really relax a little. It seems as though you have a bit of a personal anxiety disorder or something. contrary to your own belief...you are not the only person in the world with good ideas for the raptors. In fact i dont know if i've ever seen an idea come from you...all you do is try to cut down others ideas. And please...develop some of your own opinions. Don't just take the "experts" word for it....the gap between 3 and 4 is not soooooooo huge. and one "i don't think it could work out" would be far more effective than "its not happening! not happening! nothappening!!!!!!!! I mean honestly you remind me of my 3 year old sister.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: It's 2-4-1!!!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>AdamIllman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry man but you need to really really relax a little. It seems as though you have a bit of a personal anxiety disorder or something. contrary to your own belief...you are not the only person in the world with good ideas for the raptors. In fact i dont know if i've ever seen an idea come from you...all you do is try to cut down others ideas. And please...develop some of your own opinions. Don't just take the "experts" word for it....the gap between 3 and 4 is not soooooooo huge. and one "i don't think it could work out" would be far more effective than "its not happening! not happening! nothappening!!!!!!!! I mean honestly you remind me of my 3 year old sister.


ouch.

lol
:laugh:


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: It's 2-4-1!!!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>AdamIllman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry man but you need to really really relax a little. It seems as though you have a bit of a personal anxiety disorder or something. contrary to your own belief...you are not the only person in the world with good ideas for the raptors. In fact i dont know if i've ever seen an idea come from you...all you do is try to cut down others ideas. And please...develop some of your own opinions. Don't just take the "experts" word for it....the gap between 3 and 4 is not soooooooo huge. and one "i don't think it could work out" would be far more effective than "its not happening! not happening! nothappening!!!!!!!! I mean honestly you remind me of my 3 year old sister.


Let's not let a good thread like this go to waste with insults.

Back to the topic quickly

Even tho some of you disagree. I would deal anyone on this team other then VC for a shot at Carmello. Like someone said even tho Bosh might be a great player. The gap between #3 and #4 is huge. 

I would definetly sacrifice our next 2 future unprotected lottery picks for a chance at a almost guarenteed superstar.


----------



## traptor03 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: It's 2-4-1!!!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>AdamIllman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry man but you need to really really relax a little. It seems as though you have a bit of a personal anxiety disorder or something. contrary to your own belief...you are not the only person in the world with good ideas for the raptors. In fact i dont know if i've ever seen an idea come from you...all you do is try to cut down others ideas. And please...develop some of your own opinions. Don't just take the "experts" word for it....the gap between 3 and 4 is not soooooooo huge. and one "i don't think it could work out" would be far more effective than "its not happening! not happening! nothappening!!!!!!!! I mean honestly you remind me of my 3 year old sister.



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

LOL!!!!!!!!!
You hade to see it coming though..... why is this man not a perfessional analyst!!!! VERY VERY well said


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> i need a skip_dawg-to-english translator.


Or maybe you should start to learn English?


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

how about mopete, jyd, 2nd round pick this year and 1st round pick next year for the 3rd pick (anthony)

anything for anthony even the 4th pick (bosh).....anything except for of course vince


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> 
> 
> Or maybe you should start to learn English?


ahem...



> WAT i agree wit mo pete n jyd but alot of teams wudnt mind picking up a HUGE hearted player that will give his all!!!!


english?? :laugh:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> how about mopete, jyd, 2nd round pick this year and 1st round pick next year for the 3rd pick (anthony)


how bout no?


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> how about mopete, jyd, 2nd round pick this year and 1st round pick next year for the 3rd pick (anthony)
> 
> anything for anthony even the 4th pick (bosh).....anything except for of course vince


Trade would never work under the salary.

Mind you this is Denver, Still I doubt they would want to take in that much of JYD's contract.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> how bout no?


ho about 4th pick + Mopete + 2nd round pick


----------



## traptor03 (May 13, 2003)

umm not sure bout that either.... if the cavs do give us there 2nd rounder this year (highly unlikly) then it might work like that... but I am acutally looking forward to bosh


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: It's 2-4-1!!!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>AdamIllman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry man but you need to really really relax a little. It seems as though you have a bit of a personal anxiety disorder or something. contrary to your own belief...you are not the only person in the world with good ideas for the raptors. In fact i dont know if i've ever seen an idea come from you...all you do is try to cut down others ideas. And please...develop some of your own opinions. Don't just take the "experts" word for it....the gap between 3 and 4 is not soooooooo huge. and one "i don't think it could work out" would be far more effective than "its not happening! not happening! nothappening!!!!!!!! I mean honestly you remind me of my 3 year old sister.


You've been here what, half a month? How the hell are you going to know what I've posted? Anywho, I have a TV you know. I also get NCAA games. And it's quite clear that Anthony is miles ahead of Bosh at this point. You're dumber than your three year old sister if you don't think so.

As for me repeating that, it kinda gets annoying after countless people say countless times that we can get Jamaal for MoPete.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: It's 2-4-1!!!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>traptor03</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I had to see it coming. A couple youngens (to this board) who know absolutely nothing about me, my posting style, and who I like, tell me I "had to see it coming" when I was giving my opinion. Last time I checked, this is a discussion board, where we should be free to express our opinions on basketball, and that's what I did.


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

I would just like to say that Budweiser_Boy is an excellent poster......and besides, its always love on the Raps forum, no hate, so let's all just get along, we're obviously all not going to agree on everything, if you take offense to Bud Boy's posts, then just ignore them, I personally enjoy reading them but that's my opinion.....


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i can't even believe this silly thread is still going:sigh:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> ho about 4th pick + Mopete + 2nd round pick


how bout no?


----------



## traptor03 (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> how bout no?



umm how bout... doubt it but it isnt a stupid idea... so stop trying to be Kiki and start a thread in the nuggets forum about how you DONT want the raptors to have first pick.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>traptor03</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> umm how bout... doubt it but it isnt a stupid idea... so stop trying to be Kiki and start a thread in the nuggets forum about how you DONT want the raptors to have first pick.


it IS a stupid idea. deal with it. doesnt matter what board its on...its stupid no matter how you look at it.

and why the hell would i care if toronto has the firstpick or not...being that its been a WEEK since the lotto happened??


----------

